# Favourite Biography?



## MRC (Jul 14, 2010)

What are some good ones?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 14, 2010)

John G. Paton. Far and away the best (auto)biography I have read (though I haven't read many). This man had a zeal and passion for Christ that I find very challenging. A very godly man, to say the least! Get the Banner of Truth edition if you are able!

My next son's middle name will be "Paton", if the Lord gives me another son. That's how much it impacted me.


----------



## teddyrux (Jul 14, 2010)

Hudson Taylor's autobiography


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 14, 2010)

Light From Old Times Or Protestant Facts And Men By J. C. Ryle

http://www.amazon.com/Light-Old-Times-Protestant-Facts/dp/1436596688/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279171276&sr=1-1


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 14, 2010)

Here I Stand (about Martin Luther) is my all-time favorite. It had a profound impact on me as a young believer.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2010)

Life and Campaigns of General T. J. (Stonewall) Jackson


----------



## JML (Jul 14, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> Here I Stand (about Martin Luther) is my all-time favorite. It had a profound impact on me as a young believer.





This is also the best I have read.


----------



## JM (Jul 14, 2010)

Try Peter Ackroyd:

Dickens' London: An Imaginative Vision
Dickens
London: The Biography
Thames: Sacred River
Poe: A life cut short


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2010)

Charles Spurgeon's autobiography.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 14, 2010)

The Life and Letters of Henry Martyn by John Sargent


----------



## JM (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a Gus Cannon bio...is there one?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2010)

ML-J Bio. Also the Bio of John Murray.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 15, 2010)

Am I allowed to recommend more then one?

A great bio that I read recently was Golden Mouth-The Story of John Chrysostom: Ascetic, Preacher, Bishop .
By J.N.D. Kelly

I highly recommend it.


----------



## MRC (Jul 15, 2010)

Grimmson said:


> Am I allowed to recommend more then one?


 
Definately. Before embracing the reformed faith I was not big on bios as I did not really admire anyone enough to care about their life. Since then I have come to appreciate the teaching of many men and would like to learn about their life and Christian walk.

Thanks everyone, keep 'em com'in!!


----------



## LeeD (Jul 15, 2010)

George Whitefield, 2 volumes, by Arnold Dallimore, Banner of Truth 

A Spectacle unto God, The Life and Death of Christopher Love, by Don Kistler

Robert Murray M'Cheyne, by Andrew Bonar


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 15, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Life and Campaigns of General T. J. (Stonewall) Jackson



I'll second this one. 

I will also add:

Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners, John Bunyan
Augustine's Confessions, Augustine of Hippo


----------



## Tripel (Jul 15, 2010)

Steven Gerrard's autobiography


----------



## jambo (Jul 15, 2010)

William Carey by his great grandson S Pearce Carey

The biographies of Whitefield, Spurgeon and M'Cheyne are all worth reading and Andrew Bonar's own diary is a gem.


----------



## torstar (Jul 15, 2010)

Just finished Muether's bio on Van Til, a good intro to his life.

The best is Boswell's Life of Samuel Johnson.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 15, 2010)

Another gem is Peter Brown's Augustine of Hippo. The 513 pages of text goes by quickly because of the readablity of the fine work. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 15, 2010)

This is not a religious biography (which seems to be what everyone is enjoying), but Woody Holton's bio of Abigail Adams is AMAZING and just came out in paperback.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 15, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> This is not a religious biography (which seems to be what everyone is enjoying).....


 
Hey, I'm right there with you. And I can assure you mine is less religious than yours. Come to think of it, I don't know if I've ever read a religious biography! 

That probably explains why my recommendation was for a soccer player. I know, I know, how impressive!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 15, 2010)

C. H. Spurgeon Autobiography (Banner of Truth, Vols 1 & 2)


----------



## christiana (Jul 15, 2010)

Triumph of Truth, bio of Martin Luther by Jean Merle D'Aubigne

George Mueller of Bristol, A.T. Pierson

George Whitefield, Arnold 
Dallimore


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 15, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a religious biography (which seems to be what everyone is enjoying).....
> ...


 
I find that often religious biographies tend to turn into hagiographies, which is annoying.

Actually, I can think of one religious biography that I enjoyed - George Marsden's Jonathan Edwards. Really good! And didn't paint him as a sinless saint.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 15, 2010)

A piece just came to my mind. If you want a brief who’s who of patristic history De Viris Illustribus, by Jerome, is an interesting read. It a quick bio summary of important figures in early church history. It is like the cliff notes of an Ancient Church class that your seminary professor would not want you to know about. 

There are issues of strong suspension with some of his given historical accounts, such as with Lucius Annaeus Seneca, Aristides, and Pantaenus. Despite the fact that you can see problems with his various historical accounts, you can see the reflections of portrayed traditions or falsified stories that were believed in Jerome’s time. There is still plenty of helpful information in there that quite reliable. Therefore it would be helpful to double checks various claims Jerome makes, which would be a good research project for someone and would make you well rounded for that period of church history. 

The Latin text has been translated into English, yet in my opinion is sadly ignored.


----------



## jambo (Jul 15, 2010)

I originally took the post to mean Christian biographies. There are many good non Christian biographies as well. 

Although I like sport I really can't be bothered with sporting biographies are all much the same and I find it a bit much when sportsmen in their early 20s are writing their life stories.

_The Diary of Anne Frank _captures life in hiding and particularly and is poignant at the end when you know why there are no more entries.

I have found biographies of journalists quite fascinating as they are in places where world news and events are happening and they are recording it as eye witnesses. Recently I just finished Conor O'Cleary's _May You Live in Interesting Times_ which I particularly enjoyed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2010)

In that sense my favorite biography is one written by a World War II German Soldier Guy Sajer called The Forgotten Soldier.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 15, 2010)

_William Farel_ - Frances Bevan
_Verdi_ - George Martin
_Here I Stand_ - Roland Bainton (about Martin Luther)
_Nine-Day Queen of England_ - Faith Cook (about Lady Jane Grey)


----------



## christianhope (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm surprised, no one has yet mentioned my favorite autobiography, which is that of George Muller. You can pick one up for cheap, it's the best I've ever read, I've actually read it over three times! 

When I think of George Muller, I think of one of the most excellent examples of what a christian ought to look like. Though his doctine could use a little work, he was a very godly man of faith.

Amazon.com: Autobiography Of George Muller (9780883681596): MULLER


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 15, 2010)

This one is good, though a bit depressing due to Mr. Brainerd's "melancholy" personality.
Amazon.com: The Life and Diary of David Brainerd (9780548122822): Jonathan…

My favorites are the old biographies of various Scottish covenanters--usually ancient hardbound volumes that I find in our bookshelves or in friends' bookshelves.

Last Sabbath I picked up a biography of Duncan Matheson, (http://www.amazon.com/Labors-Duncan...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279224475&sr=1-1) and it was excellent. Looking forward to the next time we visit that family, so that I can finish it. 

Another one I really liked was the biography of Neil Cameron, though the best part is the beginning, which he wrote himself. The end (written by Rev. D. Beaton) is not as interesting. Out of print, but available here: http://www.amazon.com/biographical-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279224568&sr=1-1

Other good ones that I've not yet finished--_Ministers and Men of the Far North_ by Rev. A. Auld (out of print) and _Scots Worthies_ by John Howe, still available: http://www.amazon.com/Scots-Worthie...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279224663&sr=1-1. Both are collections of short biographies of various people, some martyred for their faith.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do not get or try to read "I will sleep when I am dead" Warren Zevon.....I tried but it was horrible.

I do love Werewolves of London though.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 15, 2010)

I can 2nd, or 3rd (or wherever we are) the Edwards on Brainerd; Muether on Van Till; and the Marsden on Edwards; biographies. I'd add the series that John Piper has done with three or so biographies in each book. While too short to give an in-depth treatment, they make a good reflection to read in that time before going to sleep.


----------



## baron (Jul 15, 2010)

I enjoyed Through Gates of Splendor by Elisabeth Elliot. Plan next month to start Journals of Jim Elliot.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 15, 2010)

Here are the books Jean is referring to.
John Piper took some of his biographical sketches he did during his Pastor's Conferences and put them into books. They are wonderful.

The Legacy of Sovereign Joy: God's Triumphant Grace in the Lives of Augustine, Luther, and Calvin 

The Hidden Smile of God: The Fruit of Affliction in the Lives of John Bunyan, William Cowper, and David Brainerd (The Swans Are Not Silent, 2) 

The Roots of Endurance: Invincible Perseverance in the Lives of John Newton, Charles Simeon, and William Wilberforce (Piper, John, Swans Are Not Silent, V. 3.)

Filling Up the Afflictions of Christ: The Cost of Bringing the Gospel to the Nations in the Lives of William Tyndale, Adoniram Judson, and John Paton (The Swans Are Not Silent)

Contending for Our All: Defending Truth and Treasuring Christ in the Lives of Athanasius, John Owen, and J. Gresham Machen (The Swans Are Not Silent, Book 4) 

I also highly recommend Arnold Dallimore's 2 vol. set on George Whitefield.

I am Reading a biography titled Our Covenant Heritage by Edwin Nisbet Moore. It is awesome. 

This is my next biographical work I will be reading...
The Scots Worthies by John Howie This is a book of Mini-biographies of Christian heroes in Scotland from the 1520s to the "killing times" of the 1680s. First published, 1870. Illustrations.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention G.K. Chesterton's _Chaucer_.


----------



## christiana (Jul 16, 2010)

TaylorOtwell said:


> John G. Paton. Far and away the best (auto)biography I have read (though I haven't read many). This man had a zeal and passion for Christ that I find very challenging. A very godly man, to say the least! Get the Banner of Truth edition if you are able!
> 
> My next son's middle name will be "Paton", if the Lord gives me another son. That's how much it impacted me.



I'd not heard of him before so went to amazon to check him out. There is a bio and also an autobio. Which did you read. It really looks like a good one! What so specially impressed you Taylor?
Thanks

BTW, if you've not read George Mueller of Bristol by Pierson you've truly missed a great book!! Your faith and trust will be forever changed!


----------



## Parker234 (Jul 18, 2010)

I want to recommend the fairly new bio of Calvin by Bruce Gordon. I reviewed it at Bring the Books. It's currently my favorite biography, though I admit I've only read a handful.

Also, many of the bios listed here are available for free at Project Gutenberg

George Mueller's Autobiography in Four Parts

Jerome's De Viris Illustribus

The Biography of Robert Murray M'Cheyne by Andrew A. Bonar

The Story of John G. Paton by John Gibson Paton

A Retrospect by James Hudson Taylor


----------



## Puritan Scot (Jul 19, 2010)

Samuel Rutherford - Andrew Thomson - Free Presbyterian Publications
William Tyndale - David Daniell - Yale University Press
The Life of John Knox - Thomas M'Crie - Free Presbyterian Publications
J. Gresham Machen - Ned B. Stonehouse - Banner of Truth
Life of John Murray - Iain Murray - Banner of Truth
Diary of Kenneth MacRae - Iain Murray - Banner of Truth


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 19, 2010)

George Whitefield: The Life and Times of the Great Evangelist of the 18th Century by Arnold Dallimore. I'm reading this now and it's absolutely brilliant. Beyond being a great biography, it's probably one of my favorite books.


----------



## nHutain (Jul 19, 2010)

TaylorOtwell said:


> John G. Paton. Far and away the best (auto)biography I have read (though I haven't read many). This man had a zeal and passion for Christ that I find very challenging. A very godly man, to say the least! Get the Banner of Truth edition if you are able!





Best one I have ever read!!!!

Nathan Hutain
Baptist 
Little Rock, Ar


----------



## baron (Jul 19, 2010)

I have started to read The Life of John Newton by Josiah Bull. It's good so far but I'm only on page 46.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Jul 20, 2010)

Bunyan's pilgrim




.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 20, 2010)

_William Tyndale_ by David Daniell


----------



## Pastor Brett (Jul 20, 2010)

_Jonathan Edwards: A Life_ by George Marsden stands atop my list. 
But these works were really enjoyable as well:
_Martyn-LLoyd Jones_ 2 Volumes by Iain Murray
_Legacy of Sovereign Joy_ by John Piper
_Wonder O' the Wind_ by Phillip Keller


----------



## SarahM (Jul 21, 2010)

'Hiding Place' by Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 21, 2010)

Spurgeon's autobiography put out by banner of truth is mine


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 21, 2010)

_Julius Caesar: Life of a Colussus_ by Adrian Goldsworthy


----------

